# سير التحقيق / متجدد أول بأول لمتابعة أحدث التحقيقات في انفجاء كنيسة القديسين في الاسكندرية



## Eva Maria (3 يناير 2011)

*في هذا الموضوع سنتابع أول بأول سير التحقيقات في جريمة كنيسة القديسين في الاسكندرية, عن طريق تناقل أخبار موثقة فيما يخص الجريمة 


*


----------



## Eva Maria (3 يناير 2011)

*رد: سير التحقيق*

*نقلاً هن الجزيرة + وكالات :


وفيما يتعلق بالتحقيق، أمر المحامى العام الأول بسرعة إحضار تقرير الأدلة الجنائية الذي سيحدد مركز التفجير ومحتوى العبوة الناسفة وكيفية تصنيعها.

وذكرت مصادر أمنية أن التحقيق يجري حاليا مع سبعة أشخاص يشتبه بتورطهم في الحادث، بينما أطلق سراح عشرة آخرين بعد احتجازهم فترة قصيرة.

وقال مسؤولون مصريون إن هناك إشارات إلى وجود "عناصر أجنبية" وراء التفجير الذي رجحوا أن يكون انتحاريا.

وقالت مصادر طبية للجزيرة نت إنه تم التعرف على معظم الجثث، ولم يبق سوى جثتين وأشلاء أربع جثث أخرى استخدم اختبار الحامض النووي في تحديد هويتها، ويرجح أن يكون بينها الانتحاري منفذ الهجوم.

وكانت جماعة عراقية على صلة بتنظيم القاعدة هددت في نوفمبر/ تشرين الثاني الماضي باستهداف الكنائس المصرية، ردا على احتجاز "أسيرات مسلمات في أديرة"، في إشارة إلى مسيحيات تردد على نطاق واسع أن السلطات سلمتهن للكنيسة رغم اعتناقهن الإسلام.

وتعهد الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك السبت بملاحقة مدبري الهجوم، ودعا المصريين للوحدة في مواجهة الإرهاب قائلا إن الهجوم استهدف المسلمين والمسيحيين في نفس الوقت.

في المقابل، حمل رموز في المعارضة المصرية النظام المسؤولية في الحادث، وطالبوا بإقالة وزير الداخلية لفشله في مكافحة الإرهاب.
*
http://www.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/7FFF86D2-D8F6-4871-A660-F3584651D99D.htm?GoogleStatID=9


----------



## روزي86 (3 يناير 2011)

*رد: سير التحقيق*

ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## grges monir (3 يناير 2011)

*رد: سير التحقيق*

*كل القيادات الامنية على راسهم حبييب العدلى لازم يتشالوا
اثبتوا بجدارة رعونة وغباء الامن المصرى*


----------



## عمادفايز (3 يناير 2011)

*رد: سير التحقيق*

*امنية حياتى ان وزير الداخلية يتشال​*


----------



## Eva Maria (4 يناير 2011)

*رد: سير التحقيق*

*نقلاً عن الجزيرة :

اشتباك بالقاهرة وتقدم التحقيق بالتفجير:



تعكف أجهزة الأمن المصرية على كشف ملابسات الاعتداء الذي تعرضت له كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية وسط شكوك متزايدة بتورط تنظيم القاعدة في ارتكابه، في حين اتسعت رقعة المسيرات المنددة لتشمل طلاب الجامعات بعدد من المحافظات، كما انتهز بعض ممثلي المنظمات الحقوقية الحادث لطرح عدد من المطالب للخروج من دائرة "الاحتقان الطائفي".

وتواصل مجموعة كبيرة من وكلاء النائب العام المصري سلسة تحقيقات موسعة تشمل أصحاب السيارات التي كانت متوقفة أمام الكنيسة وقت وقوع التفجير، وأصحاب المنازل المجاورة للكنيسة وشهود العيان والمصابين الذين تحسنت حالتهم، والاستماع لأقوال أفراد الحراسة المعينين على الكنيسة.

من جهتها انتهت مصلحة الطب الشرعي من التعرف على هوية ثلاث جثث من ضحايا التفجير -الذي سقط فيه 22 قتيلا وأكثر من تسعين مصابا- كانت مجهولة منذ وقوع الحادث، وتبين أنها لفتيات تم تسليمهن لذويهن بعد أن صرحت النيابة بدفنهن.

كما تسلمت النيابة العامة بالإسكندرية تقرير مصلحة الطب الشرعي الخاص بتشريح وفحص 18 جثة (10 إناث و8 ذكور) وبعض الأشلاء لضحايا الحادث، كشف أن معظمهم أصيبوا بإصابات تفجيرية وبعضهم بحروق لهيبية وتهتك داخلي بأعضاء الجسم نتيجة تطاير الشظايا واختراق أجسام معدنية لأجسادهم.

واستبعدت أجهزة الأمن فرضية أن الانفجار نتج عن سيارة مفخخة بعد أن تبين أن السيارة المشتبه فيها قد انفجرت من الخارج وليس من الداخل، مما يعني أنها اشتعلت نتيجة شدة التفجير. ورجح المساعد الأول بوزارة الداخلية لشؤون الأمن اللواء عدلي الفايد أن تكون العبوة الناسفة الشديدة الانفجار كانت محمولة بواسطة انتحاري.

وقال مصدر أمني لرويترز طلب عدم ذكر اسمه إن قوات الأمن تأكدت من أن مرتكب الاعتداء مهاجم انتحاري ذو صلة بتنظيم القاعدة. وقال مصدر آخر إن الشرطة شددت الإجراءات الأمنية في الموانئ والمطارات المصرية لمنع أي شخص قد يكون متورطا من الفرار خارج البلاد أثناء سير التحقيق.

وقال مصدر أمني آخر إن الأمن يقوم بإعداد قائمة بأولئك الذين وصلوا إلى مصر في الآونة الأخيرة من دول يعرف أن القاعدة تقوم بتجنيد عملاء فيها.*

http://www.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/F1AB5383-1498-4777-875A-54868F46D9AB.htm?GoogleStatID=9


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 يناير 2011)

*متابع

ربنا يرحمهم ويرحمنا

​*


----------



## سور (4 يناير 2011)

شكرا ايفا لنقل الاحداث اول باول
الرب يعزى الجميع​


----------



## Eva Maria (4 يناير 2011)

*نقلاً عن الشرق الاوسط. 


شاهد عيان يدلي لـ «الشرق الأوسط» بأوصاف مشتبه به في حادث تفجير الإسكندرية

قال شاهد عيان من المصابين في حادث التفجير الذي وقع أمام كنيسة القديسين مار مرقس والأنبا بطرس بالإسكندرية، إنه رأى شخصا قبل الانفجار يعتقد أنه ممن يقفون وراء التفجير.

وأضاف الشاهد إدوارد أنطون جرجس، البالغ من العمر 62 سنة، وأصيب في الحادث: «رأيت شابا في العقد الرابع من العمر ينزل من إحدى السيارات، ويضع هاتفا محمولا على أذنه، وتحدث منه، ثم غادر السيارة واتجه نحو الرصيف المواجه للكنيسة ووقع الانفجار بعدها مباشرة».

وتابع الشاهد المصاب في قدمه، الذي يرقد الآن في مستشفى شرق المدينة، أن الشاب الذي يشير إليه «ليست لديه لحية، وأنه في العقد الرابع من العمر ومتوسط الطول»، وأضاف: «أعتقد أنه السبب في الانفجار».

وأصيب جرجس في قدمه بعد أن اخترقتها «صامولة» من مكونات العبوة الناسفة، ويجري استخراجها بالمستشفى.

من جهته قال ألفريد فريد، مالك السيارة المشتبه في صلتها بتفجير كنيسة القديسين مار مرقس والأنبا بطرس بالإسكندرية لـ«الشرق الأوسط» إنه خرج منها بأعجوبة، وإنه لم ير منفذ الهجوم، قائلا إن السيارة طارت به عدة أمتار وهو بداخلها مع شقيقه وثلاث من بنات خالته.

واستمعت النيابة العامة بمحافظة الإسكندرية (220 كيلومترا شمال غربي القاهرة) أمس إلى أقوال مالك السيارة التي اشتبهت سلطات الأمن في البداية بأنها مفخخة، قبل أن يتضح أن انتحاريا هو الذي نفذ انفجار الكنيسة. وأشار فريد، وهو محام مسيحي يعيش بالإسكندرية، إنه توجه أمس للحصول من النيابة العامة على تصريح لتسلم سيارته التي تم التحفظ عليها بقرار قضائي عقب الحادث، لخضوعها لفحص أمني، إلا أنه فوجئ بصدور قرار ضبط وإحضار له، حيث مثل للتحقيق، وقررت السلطات القضائية إخلاء سبيله من سراي النيابة عقب خضوعه لتحقيقات مكثفة. وأضاف فريد لـ«الشرق الأوسط»: «حضرت القداس بالكنيسة، وعقب خروجي جلست في سيارتي مع شقيقي ماركو فريد، وبنات خالتنا مادونا وروجينا وإنجي منير، وكنا في انتظار خالتي سامية جبرائيل التي كانت تتحدث مع أحد الكهنة في الكنيسة».

وتابع قائلا: «فجأة سمعنا صوت انفجار مدو أطاح بالسيارة من مكانها، وقذف بها عدة أمتار لتستقر وسط الشارع، وأصبنا جميعا بإصابات مختلفة، وتعرضت السيارة للتدمير، خاصة الجزء الأمامي منها»، مؤكدا أنه لم ير منفذ العملية، ولم يلحظ وجود أي شيء غير طبيعي قبل الانفجار. وأوضح قائلا: «نتيجة الانفجار فوجئنا بأبواب السيارة وقد أوصدت بسبب ارتطام جسم السيارة ببعضه، مما منع فتح الأبواب، إلا أننا في النهاية تمكنا من النزول من نوافذ السيارة، وهرعنا إلى داخل الكنيسة التي كانت قد تحولت إلى ما يشبه المستشفى الميداني».

وأشار إلى أنه أصيب بإصابات طفيفة وكدمات بأنحاء متفرقة من جسده، بينما أصيبت إحدى بنات خالته بحروق شديدة في يدها، وأصيب بقية من كانوا في السيارة بإصابات مختلفة، وقال: «عندما دخلنا إلى الكنيسة وجدنا الجرحى وجثث الضحايا في كل مكان، كان المشهد مروعا، وسرعان ما وجدنا عددا كبيرا من الأطباء يهرعون إلى الكنيسة لعلاج الجرحى، وكان من بينهم طبيب مسلم أعرفه، كان الكل هدفه إسعاف أكبر عدد ممكن».




المصدر 	الشرق الاوسط*


----------



## Eva Maria (4 يناير 2011)

*
نفلاً عن ال BBC:

تفجير الكنيسة القبطية: التحقيق "منكب" على معرفة هوية الانتحاري



قال مسؤولون أمنيون مصريون إن المحققين منكبون على دراسة بقايا بشرية عثر عليها في موقع التفجير الذي استهدف كنيسة للأقباط في الإسكندرية بغرض التعرف على هوية منفذ العملية.

ويعتقد المحققون أن انتحاريا نفذ الهجوم على كنيسة القديسين وقت خروج المصلين من قداس منتصف الليل، مما أودى بحياة واحد وعشرين شخصا.

ولم تعلن أي جهة مسؤوليتها عن الهجوم، لكن السلطات الأمنية باتت تعتقد أن يكون المنفذ من أبناء البلد ممن يستوحون أفكار تنظيم القاعدة.



وقالت المصادر الأمنية التي طلبت عدم الكشف عن هويتها لوكالة الأسوشييتد برس، إن المحققين يركزون حاليا على كومة من البقايا رفاة بشري لم تُحدد هويته بعد وتضم رأسا مقطوعة.

وعادة ما تنفصل رأس منفذ عملية انتحارية، وتنقذف بعيدا بفعل الانفجار، لكنها لا تتهشم.

وقالت المصادر الأمنية إن اختبارات الحمض النووي التي أجريت على أربع مجموعات من بقايا الرفات البشري أظهر أن ثلاثة منها لثلاث سيدات كن في عداد المفقودين.

وتبين لمختبر التحقيق أن العبوة الناسفة المستخدمة محلية الصنع واعتمدت على متفجرات التي إن تي tnt واحتوت مسامير وكريات رصاص بهدف إحداث أكبر عدد من الإصابات.



وأظهر تقرير الطب الشرعي أن معظم الوفيات ناجم عن الإصابة، بينما توفي البعض بسبب الحروق.

"حالة حصار"
واعتقلت السلطات المصرية أكثر من عشرين شخصا معظمهم أصحاب السيارات التي كانت مركونة خارج الكنيسة.

وأوردت وكالة رويترز نقلا عن مصادر أمنية نبأ قيام السلطات المصرية تدرس بيانات أشخاص وصلوا إلى البلاد في الآونة الأخيرة من دول يعرف أن تنظيم القاعدة يجند أفرادا فيها بعد ان أشارت نتائج مبكرة الى ان التنظيم قد يكون وراء التفجير.

وفي أوروبا قالت السلطات انها تبحث تهديدات ضد الكنائس القبطية هناك بعد ان قال متشددون انهم سيهاجمون الطائفة المسيحية المصرية في مصر وبين الطوائف الاخرى في أنحاء العالم.

وقالت المصادر الأمنية إن الشرطة شددت من الإجراءات الأمنية في الموانيء والمطارات المصرية لمنع أي شخص قد يكون متورطا من الفرار خارج البلاد اثناء التحقيق.*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/arabic/middleeast/2011/01/110103_egypt_copt_church_attack.shtml


----------



## azazi (4 يناير 2011)

شكرا يا اخت ماريا

التحقيقات سوف تخيب آمال المحمديين اوّلهم العاوي سليم العوّا الذي
الصق الجريمة بإسرائيل .


جاري البحث عن اخر المستجدات


----------



## Eva Maria (4 يناير 2011)

*نقلاً عن الجزيرة / 4/1/2011

تواصل التحقيقات في هجوم الإسكندرية		


قال محققون مصريون إن ا"لانتحاري" الذي نفذ تفجير كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية ربما قصد تنفيذ عمليته داخل الكنيسة وليس خارجها لإيقاع أكبر عدد من الإصابات.

ونقلت وكالة الصحافة الفرنسية عن محققين لم تسمهم أن "الأمن ربما حال دون وصول الانتحاري إلى داخل الكنيسة حيث اضطر لتفجير العبوة قبل أن يصل إلى هدفه بالداخل".

وقد عثرت جهات التحقيق على رأس مقطوع رجحت أن يكون رأس الانتحاري الذي يعتقد أنه نفذ الهجوم. ويجري الأطباء والخبراء محاولات لإعادة بناء ملامحه وتحديد هويته.

كما تعتقد الشرطة أيضا أن قطعة القدم، التي طارت من شدة التفجير فوق المسجد المجاور ربما تكون لمنفذ العملية المشتبه فيه والذي يعتقد أنه رجل في الثلاثينيات من العمر. وعثرت الشرطة أيضا على يد مبتورة لا تزال مجهولة.

يذكر أنه لم يصدر بعد تقرير رسمي واضح عن كيفية تنفيذ الهجوم, لكن محللين يشيرون إلى خلية "صغيرة".*

http://www.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/0C8D9D29-DFA1-40E9-BB17-0F87303662AF.htm?GoogleStatID=9


----------



## روزي86 (4 يناير 2011)

ياااااااااارب الحقيقة تظهر بقي ونعرف


----------



## Eva Maria (4 يناير 2011)

*نقلاً عن الشرق الاوسط 

مواقع جهادية تكشف تهديدات تنظيم القاعدة باستهداف الكنائس المصرية

خبراء: المؤشرات ترجح صدق البيانات.. والهجوم يحمل بصماته
القاهرة: محمد عبده حسنين
كشف عدد من المنتديات الجهادية الأصولية على شبكة الإنترنت عن تهديدات خطيرة سابقة، أطلقها تنظيم القاعدة في العراق، يدعو فيها للقيام بعمليات انتحارية ضد الكنائس المصرية خلال أعياد رأس السنة، وبررت هذه الجماعة، التابعة لتنظيم القاعدة، استهداف الكنائس، بعدم إطلاق سراح كاميليا شحاتة ووفاء قسطنطين، وهما سيدتان مصريتان، تعتقد الجماعة أن الكنيسة تحتجزهما بعد اعتناقهما الإسلام، وهو ما تنفيه السلطات والكنيسة المصرية.

وقال خبراء في الحركات الإسلامية، إن المؤشرات الأولية لعملية الإسكندرية الإرهابية، ترجح مصداقية هذه التهديدات وتبعث على تصديقها، خاصة أن الهجوم يحمل بصمات تنظيم القاعدة، من حيث التكتيكات والآلات المستخدمة فيه وعدد الضحايا، والتطور النوعي للهجمات الإرهابية في مصر، كما شددوا على ضرورة التعامل مع ما ينشر على هذه المنتديات الإرهابية بحذر وعدم الاستهانة به، ومتابعته بشكل دائم.

ونشر منتدى أصولي يسمى «شبكة شموخ الإسلام»، بيانا لتنظيم «دولة العراق الإسلامية»، يدعو لاستهداف عدد من الكنائس القبطية في مصر وأوروبا خلال أعياد رأس السنة، ويوضح البيان المنشور بالموقع أسماء بعض الكنائس المستهدفة، وبينها كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية، التي استهدفها التفجير الأخير، حيث توجد بالتفصيل أسماء وعناوين هذه الكنائس في مصر.

كما نشر المنتدى عددا من الرسائل لمستخدميه تدعو لتنفيذ التهديد باستهداف الكنائس، إحداها تقول «قم ودع عنك الرقاد.. مهم بخصوص تفجير الكنائس أثناء الاحتفال بعيد الكريسماس». وأخرى: «السلام على من اتبع الهدى، أما بعد فإننا لم ننس فعلكم الشنيع في الكنانة مصر وخطفكم للمسلمات اللاتي أبين إلا أن يتخلصن من وهم ما تسمونه نصرانية، وعليه أتوجه بندائي هذا إلى نفسي وإلى كل مسلم غيور على عرض أخواته بتفجير دور الكنائس أثناء الاحتفال بعيد الكريسماس، أي في الوقت الذي تكون فيه الكنائس مكتظة».

وقال د. عمرو الشوبكي، الخبير المصري في الجماعات الإسلامية، إن هذه المؤشرات والتهديدات تكشف حتمية متابعة هذه المواقع والارتياب من المعلومات المنشورة عليها، لكن بالطبع لا يؤخذ كلامها على أنه مسلم به. موضحا، أن أصابع الاتهام في هذه العملية تشير إلى تنظيم القاعدة، خاصة أن التنظيم أطلق منذ شهرين تحذيرات بالقيام بمثل هذه التفجيرات ضد الكنائس في مصر.

وأشار الشبكي إلى أن مصر شهدت في السنوات الأخيرة الكثير من العمليات الإرهابية، لكنها لم تكن بمثل هذه الحرفية والدقة، ومعظمها كانت عمليات بدائية بسيطة ومحدودة، في حين أن هذه العملية فيها من تعقيدات وحرفية وعدد كبير من الضحايا.

ونشر موقع «شبكة شموخ الإسلام»، نماذج لعبوات ناسفة وكيفية تصنيعها، حيث عرض الموقع صورا لعبوات يدوية مختلفة، منها ما هو على شكل قنينة، ومنها على شكل علب بيبسي كولا يتم إدخال المواد المتفجرة داخلها.

من جهة أخرى، نفت «شبكة المجاهدين الإلكترونية»، وهي منتدى جهادي آخر، علاقتها بتفجيرات كنيسة القديسين، على الرغم من أن الشبكة نفسها نشرت قبل الحادث قائمة بمواقع وعناوين الكنائس المصرية المستهدفة في احتفالات رأس السنة «الكريسماس». لكن القائمين على الشبكة حذفوا جميع المواضيع والبيانات التي تدينهم، والمتضمنة إشادة وتأييدا للعملية الإرهابية ضد كنيسة القديسين، بالإضافة إلى بيانات أخرى تتضمن تهديدات بشن هجمات إرهابية جديدة ضد الكنائس المصرية، بالإضافة إلى مواضيع تشرح بالصور طريقة تصنيع القنابل والمتفجرات.

وكانت الشبكة نفسها قبل يومين قد هددت بشن هجمات جديدة ضد الكنائس المصرية، وقالت الشبكة في بيان على موقعها: «وصلتكم رسالة المجاهدين واضحة صريحة وخطت تلك الرسالة بالدماء، ولكن لحماقتكم لم تفهموا ولم تستوعبوا الدرس حتى الآن».

وتوعدت الشبكة قائلة: «والذي لا معبود بحق سواه، لنجرين نهر النيل بدمائكم، ولنجعلن حياتكم جحيما في الدنيا قبل الآخرة، ولنرهبنكم كما أرهبنا أسيادكم في أميركا ودول أوروبا، ولنجعلنكم عبرة لكل معتبر، فقد سللنا عليكم سيوفنا الحداد، ولن تعود السيوف إلى أغمادها حتى نرى أخواتنا أو نهلك دون ذلك».

وعلقت الشبكة على حادث كنيسة القديسين وقالت: «إنما هذا أول الغيث، فسلم أسرانا وأسلم تسلم وإلا فالسيف بيننا».

وعلق ضياء رشوان، نائب مدير مركز الأهرام للدراسات السياسية والاستراتيجية، والخبير في الحركات الإسلامية، على ذلك بالقول، إن تنظيم القاعدة ليست له مواقع على الإنترنت منذ عام 2006، بعد أن تم تدميرها كلها، وإنما توجد له منتديات، بعض هذه المنتديات يتم تركها عمدا من جانب الجهات الأمنية، من أجل متابعة هذه التنظيمات الجهادية واختراقها، ومعرفة أفرادها وتعقبهم. وفي ما يتعلق بمصداقية ما ينشر على هذه المنتديات، أكد رشوان أن هناك عدة معايير فنية للتأكد من ذلك، يعرفها خبراء مكافحة الإرهاب على الإنترنت. مشيرا إلى أن أسلوب العملية يحمل بصمات وتفكير تنظيم القاعدة، كذلك كثرة المواد المستخدمة، بهدف وقوع أكبر عدد من الضحايا، إلى جانب اختيار المناسبات. وهناك احتمالية أن يكون مرتكب الحادث مصريا، إلا أنه ربما يكون على اتصال مع «القاعدة» عن طريق الإنترنت، وربما بمثل هذه المواقع. إلا أنه أوضح أن المسؤولية النهائية عن الحادث لا يمكن الجزم بتنظيم القاعدة قبل أن يرسل بيانا واضحا وصريحا يحدد فيه مسؤوليته عن العملية، ومن القائم بها، مثل إعلانات بن لادن، وبالتالي تبقى كل هذه توقعات واجتهادات تنتظر الحقائق المجردة.

يشار إلى أن شبكة شموخ الإسلام هي شبكة «جهادية إسلامية» تدعو للقيام بأعمال إرهابية ضد من سموهم أعداء الإسلام، وهي تقول إنها صفحة تابعة لـ«الدولة الإسلامية»، التي تم إعلانها منذ أكثر من عامين. كما تعرف نفسها بأنها «شبكة مستقلة غير تابعة لأي تنظيم أو حزب أو مؤسسة من حيث الانتماء التنظيمي»، وتؤكد أن انتماءها وولاءها التام والمطلق هو لـ«إخواننا الموحدين شرقا وغربا ممن انتهجوا نهج الطائفة المنصورة علما وعملا وخلقا».

وتدعو الشبكة متابعيها إلى الأخذ بالأسباب في كل ما يخص أمنهم واتصالهم وتواصلهم عبر الإنترنت، وتحذرهم مما تسميه «الشبكات المشبوهة» التي أعدها «أعداء لاستقطاب مناصري الجهاد».
http://www.aawsat.com/details.asp?section=4&article=602257&issueno=11725
*


----------



## Eva Maria (5 يناير 2011)

*نقلاً عن العربية : 5/11/2011

في استبعاد لمسؤولية سيارة خضراء أثارت جدلاً
وزير داخلية مصر: عبوة ناسفة محمولة وراء تفجير كنيسة القديسين

قاهرة - مصطفى سليمان
أكد اللواء حبيب العادلي وزير الداخلية المصري أن حادث تفجير كنيسة "القديسين بالإسكندرية" وقع نتيجة عبوة ناسفة محمولة وليست سيارة مفخخة.

جاء ذلك في تقرير وزير الداخلية الذي عرضه مساء الأربعاء 5-1-2011 في اجتماع مجلس الوزارء، وبذلك تتأكد طريقة تنفيذ العملية من دون الإعلان عن هوية المنفذين حتى الآن.
وكانت تقارير إعلامية تحدثت عن أن التفجير انطلق من سيارة "اسكودا" خضراء وقفت في صف ثان أمام الكنيسة مستندة في ذلك على أقوال بعض الشهود.

وقال د.مجدي راضي المتحدث الرسمي باسم مجلس الوزراء المصري إن التقرير أوضح أن الحادث برغم أنه أليم إلا أنه كان يمكن أن يكون أقوى في توقيته وهو بداية خروج المسيحيين من الكنيسة.

وقال اللواء حبيب العادلي خلال عرضه التقرير "إن كل ما لدى وزارة الداخلية من معلومات مؤكدة، سوف تعلن عنها في وقتها مضيفاً أن الحادث المؤلم وقع أمام الكنيسة ونتج عن عبوة بدائية الصنع، ولكن بها إمكانيات تفجير تسببت في ضرر كبير نتيجة التزاحم.

وكشف تسجيل مصور أظهره موقع "يوتيوب" الشهير وبثته قناة "دريم" المصرية في برنامج العاشرة مساء عن شخص يدخل الكنيسة مسرعاً محاولاً الدخول في صفوف المصلين مرتبكاً، ويرتدي جاكت جلد وبعد وقوفه بلحظات حدث الانفجار، ويظهر الشريط صوت كاهن الكنيسة محاولاً تهدئة المصلين قائلاً "مفيش حاجة .. ما تخافوش".

وأثناء ذلك وخلال الارتباك والصدمة من صوت الانفجار يشاهد نفس الشخص يخرج مسرعاً من الكنيسة متجها إلى الخارج، ولم تبد عليه علامات الارتباك كما بدت على الحاضرين، وقد لقي هذا التسجيل تعليقات عديدة، ودارت التساؤلات حول ما إذا كان هذا الشخص وراء عملية التفجير ،بحيث يكون قد فجر العبوة عن بعد أم لا.*

http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2011/01/05/132334.html


----------



## Eva Maria (5 يناير 2011)

*نقلاً عن الجزيرة : 5/1/2011

مصر ترفض دعوة الفاتيكان لحماية الأقباط
الداخلية: تفجير الإسكندرية عبوة أو ناسف		


كشف وزير الداخلية المصري حبيب العادلي أن الانفجار الذي استهدف كنيسة القديسين في الإسكندرية ليلة رأس السنة الميلادية, جاء نتيجة عبوة بدائية أو حزام ناسف, نافيا بذلك تكهنات بأن السبب كان انفجار سيارة مفخخة.

جاء ذلك خلال إبلاغ العادلي مجلس الوزراء بنتائج أولية للتحقيقات، ووعد بالإعلان بشفافية ووضوح عن التفاصيل الكاملة للحادث بعد التوصل إلى معلومات مؤكدة.

ونقل المتحدث باسم مجلس الوزراء مجدي راضي عن العادلي قوله إن خبراء الأدلة الجنائية قاموا منذ وقوع الحادث بإجراء عمليات بحث وفحص مكثف لما خلفته العبوة.

وينهي هذا التصريح جدلا في الأوساط المصرية عن الأداة التي استخدمت في التفجير بعد تقارير أولية أشارت إلى أنه يعود إلى سيارة كانت متوقفة أمام الكنيسة اتضح فيما بعد أن صاحبها قبطي ولم يقتل في التفجير.

بدوره, أبلغ وزير الصحة حاتم الجبلي مجلس الوزراء أن هناك أربعة أشلاء سيتم التعرف عليها من خلال تحليل الحامض النووي الـ"دي أن أي".

وربما يساعد الكشف عن أصحاب الأشلاء في التعرف على هوية مرتكب الحادث وهل هو انتحاري أم مجرد حامل للعبوة التي قد تكون انفجرت قبل أوانها.*

http://www.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/3287D7DE-6FE6-4709-94DE-F4D05FCD8E3A.htm?GoogleStatID=9


----------



## Coptic Man (6 يناير 2011)

يارب يوصلوا للجناة مرة في حياتهم ويعاقبوهم

شكرا للمتابعة يا اخت ماريا

الرب يباركك​


----------



## Eva Maria (6 يناير 2011)

coptic man قال:


> يارب يوصلوا للجناة مرة في حياتهم ويعاقبوهم
> 
> شكرا للمتابعة يا اخت ماريا
> 
> الرب يباركك​



آمين أخي 
نحن نثق في عدالة الرب ولا نتوقع سواها 

لا شكر على الواجب اخي


----------



## Eva Maria (6 يناير 2011)

*نقلاً عن الجزيرة: 6/1/2011


إعادة معاينة موقع تفجير الإسكندرية		

إجراءات أمنية مشددة حول كنيسة القديسين (الجزيرة نت)

أحمد عبد الحافظ-الإسكندرية
كلف النائب العام المصري المستشار عبد المجيد محمود كبير الأطباء الشرعيين وخبراء الأدلة الجنائية بعمل تصور كامل لكيفية حدوث تفجير كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية، بإعادة معاينة موقع الحادث ومناظرة الأشلاء في ضوء ما أسفرت عنه نتائج تشريح جثث المتوفين وعرضها على النيابة العامة.

وذكر بيان للنائب العام اليوم حصلت الجزيرة نت على نسخة منه أن الانفجار الذي وقع ليلة رأس السنة الميلادية جاء نتيجة عبوات ناسفة لم يحدد طبيعتها، وأن الإصابات من طبيعة تفجيرية.

وأضاف أنه بعد استعراض التحقيقات ونتائج المعاينة وسؤال المصابين والشهود من أفراد الأمن وبعض أهالي منطقة الحادث، تبين أنه لم يقف أي منهم على كيفية حدوث الانفجار أو من قام به.

وأكد البيان أن جميع الموجودين بمكان الحادث سواء من الشهود أو من المصابين قد فوجئوا بصوت الانفجار وما ترتب عليه من آثار مدمرة سواء في الأشخاص أو العقارات المجاورة للكنيسة أو السيارات التي كانت تقف بذات المنطقة.

وكان النائب العام قد عقد اجتماعا أمس مع فريق المحققين للوقوف على نتائج التحقيقات بعد سماع أقوال المصابين وشهود العيان، والاطلاع على نتائج أطباء مصلحة الطب الشرعي بشأن المتوفين في الحادث وكيفية حدوث إصابتهم وأسبابها وعلاقة ذلك بوفاتهم.


جثة مجهولة 





صورة رأس وجد بين أشلاء الضحايا يرجح أنه ربما يعود لمنفذ التفجير (الفرنسية)

صورة رأس وجد بين أشلاء الضحايا يرجح أنه ربما يعود لمنفذ التفجير (الفرنسية)
وعلى صعيد التحقيقات، تواصل  الأجهزة الأمنية جهودها للكشف عن مرتكبي الحادث، وقام خبراء المعمل الجنائي بمعالجة وترميم وتجميل أشلاء رأس جثة مجهولة لم يتم التعرف على هوية صاحبها وتشتبه أجهزة الأمن في أنها للانتحاري الذي نفذ عملية التفجير.

وقال مصدر قضائي للجزيرة نت إن النيابة تسلمت رأس المشتبه في قيامه بعملية التفجير، وتم إرسالها إلى مصلحة الطب الشرعي في القاهرة لإجراء تحليل الحامض النووي ومضاهاتها بالأشلاء الأخرى لتحديد شخصية صاحبها.

وكان وزير الداخلية المصري حبيب العادلي قد أعلن الأربعاء أن الانفجار جاء نتيجة عبوة بدائية أو حزام ناسف, نافيا بذلك تكهنات بأن السبب كان انفجار سيارة مفخخة.

*
http://www.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/0EF11B2A-C3E3-4A5B-A500-7F34887477CC.htm?GoogleStatID=9


----------



## Eva Maria (6 يناير 2011)

*نقلاً عن الشرق الاوسط : 6/1/2011

خبير أمني: جناة الإسكندرية 3.. وأحدهم لا يزال حيا

رجح استخدام عبوتين ناسفتين في الحادث
الإسكندرية: أحمد صبري
رجح خبير أمني استخدام عبوتين ناسفتين في حادث التفجير الإجرامي الذي وقع عشية الاحتفال بالعام الميلادي الجديد أمام كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية، مستبعدا أن يكون الحادث قد تم ارتكابه بواسطة سيارة مفخخة. وقال اللواء رفعت عبد الحميد، مدير إدارة الأدلة الجنائية الأسبق في مديرية أمن الإسكندرية، خبير علوم مسرح الجريمة، لـ«الشرق الأوسط» إن مرتكبي حادث تفجير الإسكندرية عددهم ثلاثة على الأقل، وإنهم استخدموا عبوتين ناسفين لا عبوة واحدة. وأضاف أن تصوره للحادث يشير إلى أن اثنين من الانتحاريين لقيا مصرعهما في الانفجار، في حين أن الثالث هو الذي أدار عملية التنفيذ، ولا بد أنه ما زال على قيد الحياة.. ويرجح أنه كان على مقربة من موقع الحادث وقت وقوعه لمراقبة التنفيذ وإعطاء التعليمات بواسطة الجوال.

وتابع عبد الحميد، الذي سبق أن وضع سيناريو تفصيليا لجريمة مقتل سوزان تميم وأثبتت التحقيقات بعدها صحته ودقته، أن حادث الإسكندرية يحمل بصمات واضحة، لا تخطئها عين أي متخصص في العلوم الجنائية ومسرح الجريمة، لتنظيم القاعدة.. حيث إن لكل تنظيم طرقا معينة يشتهر بها في تنفيذ الهجمات الإرهابية.

وأضاف أن عدد التنظيمات الإرهابية في العالم بلغ، طبقا لإحصاءات العلوم الجنائية الدولية 2186 منظمة.. يعد تنظيم القاعدة أشرسها على الإطلاق.

وأوضح عبد الحميد أن الانتحاريين القائمين على تنفيذ الهجمات الإرهابية في العالم ينقسمون إلى نوعين، وفقا لتقسيمات العلوم الجنائية.. الأول يقوم بالمهمة الانتحارية لإيمانه واعتقاده بفكر معين، يصور له أنه سيكون شهيدا في حال ارتكابه للجريمة. والثاني يتم تجنيده بواسطة التنظيمات الإرهابية لاستغلال شعوره باليأس من الحياة، وكذلك ثقافة الموت التي تكون قد تملكت منه بالفعل. ورجح عبد الحميد أن يكون منفذو العملية الأخيرة من النوع الثاني، نظرا لعدم وجود كوادر لـ«القاعدة» في مصر، وصعوبة دخول عناصر استشهادية إلى البلاد.. وذلك لمعرفة أجهزة الأمن لهم غالبا. ويعتقد عبد الحميد أن تكون العبوات الناسفة قد تم تصنيعها في مكان قريب جدا من مسرح الحادث، مرجحا أن يكون ذلك في إحدى الشقق المفروشة بمنطقة سيدي بشر.. نظرا لصعوبة تنقلهم حاملين العبوات الناسفة من مكان بعيد، خصوصا مع انتشار الكمائن الأمنية في الطرق والميادين والشوارع في مصر بشكل عام.. وهو ما يعيد إلى الأذهان السيناريو نفسه الذي اتبعه منفذو حادث التفجير بمنطقة الأزهر في القاهرة، حيث كانوا قد قاموا بتصنيع العبوات الناسفة في مكان إقامتهم بفنادق شعبية.

واستبعد عبد الحميد أن يكون الحادث قد تم ارتكابه بواسطة سيارة مفخخة، نظرا لأن التفجيرات من هذا النوع لا بد وأن تحدث حفرة في الأرض تحت مكان وقوف السيارة.. وهو ما لم يتم العثور عليه في مكان الحادث.

كما رجح أن يكون التفجير قد تم بعبوتين ناسفتين لا عبوة واحدة، نظرا لأن الآثار التدميرية التي خلفها الحادث أظهرت تمركز تطاير الشظايا في اتجاهين معاكسين لبعضهما بعضا.. مما يرجح معه أن يكون أحد الجناة كان مواجها للكنيسة، بينما كان الآخر مواجها للطريق.

وأكد عبد الحميد أن مسرح الجريمة في حادث الإسكندرية هو البطل الوحيد في الأحداث حاليا، نظرا لتضارب أقوال الشهود، وأن أجهزة الأمن تعقد جل آمالها على المسرح في الكشف عن ملابسات الحادث.. متوقعا أن يتم الإعلان قريبا عن نتائج هامة في هذا الصدد.*

http://www.aawsat.com/details.asp?section=4&article=602605&issueno=11727


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 يناير 2011)

*ربنا موجود 
متابعة 

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## SALVATION (7 يناير 2011)

*



كما تعتقد الشرطة أيضا أن قطعة القدم، التي طارت من شدة التفجير فوق المسجد المجاور ربما تكون لمنفذ العملية المشتبه فيه

أنقر للتوسيع...

لاء يبقى هى فعلا رجلية علشان مطارتش فى مكان تانى 
هههههه*​


----------



## RASHY19_7 (7 يناير 2011)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك متابعيين


----------



## SALVATION (8 يناير 2011)

_هذا المحتوى من_

_




_

_كبير الأطباء الشرعيين: المعاينة الثانية لانفجار القديسين الأمل الباقى فى الكشف عن المتهم _
_



_​*نشرت بتاريخ - الجمعة,07 يناير , 2011 -20:27 *

_أكد الدكتور السباعى أحمد السباعى كبير الأطباء الشرعيين بمصلحة الطب الشرعى أن المعاينة الثانية لموقع انفجار كنيسة القديسين المقرر إجراؤها يوم الأحد المقبل، هى الأمل الباقى فى الكشف عن منفذ الجريمة وسيناريو وأبعاد وملابسات الحادث.

وكشف السباعى لـ 'اليوم السابع' أن مصلحة الطب الشرعى لم تطلع حتى الآن على 'نصف الوجه للشخص المشتبه فى ارتكابه الحادث، مشيرا إلى أن النصف وجه، المشتبه فيها بحوزة الأدلة الجنائية بوزارة الداخلية.

وأضاف السباعى أن اجتماعا هاما سيعقد بين كبار الأطباء بمصلحة الطب الشرعى وفريق من الأدلة الجنائية بوزارة الداخلية بتنسيق من النائب العام المستشار الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود لمناقشة كافة النتائج التى توصل إليها كل فريق بحث فى الطرفين ورسم سيناريو كامل للحادث.

وكانت مصلحة الطب الشرعى قد انتهت من تقارير الصفة التشريحية لضحايا الحادث وجاء به أن الإصابات التى تعرض لها المصابون أدت لكسور بالعظام وتهتك بالأنسجة ونزيف دموى بمختلف أجزاء الجسم وصدمات عصبية، كما تم استخراج أجسام صلبة 'مسامير وقطع حديدية وصواميل وقطع زجاجية وأسمنتية وبلاستيكية' من أجسام المتوفين والمصابين، إضافة إلى أجسام صلبة عثر عليها بمكان الحادث بجانب الأشلاء الآدمية، وأن الإصابات من طبيعة تفجيرية.

فى نفس السياق غادر المستشار عبد المجيد محمود النائب العام الإسكندرية أمس الخميس بعد زيارته الثانية للمحافظة فى أسبوع واحد للإطلاع على نتائج التحقيقات، حيث أصدر النائب العام بيانا أمس أكد فيه أن النيابة لم تقف حتى الآن على منفذ الجريمة أو كيفية حدوث الانفجار وهو ما دفعه لتكليف كبير الأطباء الشرعيين والفنيين المختصين الانتقال لمكان الحادث بشارع خليل حمادة بدائرة قسم شرطة أول المنتزه بالإسكندرية، لإجراء المعاينة الكاملة لكافة أرجاء المكان للمرة الثانية لبيان مركز ومصدر الانفجار وآثاره على الكنيسة والعقارات المجاورة، وآثاره على الأشخاص المتوفين والمصابين وعلى السيارات التى كانت متواجدة بمكان الحادث.
_​_
_


----------



## Eva Maria (8 يناير 2011)

*نقلاً عن السي ان ان : 8/1/2011

تفجير الإسكندرية.. بين القاعدة و"السلفية الجهادية"
السبت، 08 كانون الثاني/يناير 2011، آخر تحديث 15:33 (GMT+0400)






القاهرة، مصر (CNN)-- مع بدء احتفالات الطوائف المسيحية بمصر بعيد الميلاد المجيد، وبعد مرور قرابة أسبوع على التفجير الذي استقبلت عليه مصر العام الجديد، ما زالت أجهزة الأمن المصرية عاجزة عن تحديد الجهة التي تقف وراء ذلك التفجير، الذي وقع أمام كنيسة "القديسين" بالإسكندرية، وخلف 23 قتيلاً على الأقل، وعشرات الجرحى.
ومما يزيد الغموض حول التفجير، الذي تقول السلطات، وفي مقدمتها الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك، إن هناك "أصابع خارجية" تقف وراء تنفيذه، أنه لم تعلن أي جهة مسؤوليتها عنه حتى اللحظة، في الوقت الذي كشفت فيه وزارة الداخلية عن رسم توضيحي لشخص قالت إنه منفذ الهجوم.
ويرجح معظم المراقبين تورط تنظيم "القاعدة" في تفجير كنيسة القديسين، خاصةً أن التنظيم كان قد هدد، في وقت سابق من العام الماضي، باستهداف المسيحيين في مصر ودول عربية أخرى، الأمر الذي دفع السلطات إلى تعزيز إجراءات الأمن حول الكنائس، إلا أن تلك التعزيزات لم تحُل دون التفجير، الذي وقع بعد نحو 20 دقيقة فقط على بداية 2011.
الكاتب الصحفي ضياء رشوان، نائب مدير مركز الأهرام للدراسات السياسية والإستراتجية، والباحث في شؤون الجماعات الإسلامية، رجح تورط بعض ممن أسماهم "شباب التيار السلفي"، مشيراً إلى أن هؤلاء الشباب من "المتشددين"، الذين ربما وقعوا تحت تأثير أفكار تنظيم القاعدة في العراق، في ضوء التهديدات التي أطلقها التنظيم مؤخراً ضد الكنائس المصرية.
وأوضح رشوان، في تصريحات لـCNN بالعربية، أن المتفجرات المستخدمة في تنفيذ الهجوم "تم صنعها بشكل متطور فنياً، وتحمل بصمة قاعدة العراق، حيث لا يمكن أن تحدث قنبلة بدائية ومحلية الصنع، كل هذا العدد من  القتلى."
وأضاف قائلاً: "ما يحدث ليس فتنه طائفية بقدر ما هي أزمة مواطن، فمن الوارد أن يحدث تمييز بين المسلمين وبعضهم، والمسيحيين وبعضهم، لذا ربما تكون الظروف المحيطة بالمواطنين في البلد، من عدم وجود ديمقراطية، أو تداول للسلطة، وتطبيق القانون، أدى إلى إيجاد نوع من العنف المتبادل بين الطرفيين."
من جانبه، قال ثروت باسيلي، وكيل "المجلس الملي للأقباط الأرثوذكس"، إن "المصريين بمختلف طوائفهم يعلمون أن تنظيم القاعدة وراء أحداث الإسكندرية، فالقاعدة دائماً ما تصدر تحذيرات وتنفذها"، إلا أنه شدد على قوله إن "ما حدث زاد الالتحام بين المسلمين والمسيحيين."
ورفض باسيلي، في تصريحاته لـCNN بالعربية، تحميل الكنيسة المصرية جزء من مسؤولية ما حدث على خلفية ما تردد عن احتجاز بعض الفتيات اللواتي أعلن إسلامهن، مشيراً إلى "أن تلك الفتيات مختفيات بإرادتهن بعيداً عن أعين الناس، حتى لا يصبن بأذى، والدولة تعرف مكانهن."
وفي نفس الإطار، قال عبد المنعم بيومي، عضو "مجمع البحوث الإسلامية"، إن "الإرهابيين استخدموا قضية وفاء قسطنطين وكاميليا شحاتة، كذريعة لارتكاب جريمتهم، لذا فان من المرجح أن تكون القاعدة قد خدعت بعض الشباب المصريين للقيام بهذا الحادث"، في إشارة إلى تقارير أفادت بأن هاتين السيدتين كانتا قد اعتنقتا الدين الإسلامي، قبل أن تجبرهما الكنيسة على العودة للمسيحية.(؟؟)
إلا أن بيومي أضاف قائلاً لـCNN بالعربية، إن تصريحات بابا الفاتيكان حول حماية المسيحيين في مصر كانت "غير موفقة، وتعد تدخلاً سافراً في الشؤون الداخلية للبلاد"، وتابع أن "الأقباط والمسلمين لهم حق الحماية كمواطنين، ومصر قائمة بدورها في هذا الأمر."
كما أعرب الدكتور حسن نافعة، أستاذ العلوم السياسية، وعضو "الجمعية المصرية للتغيير" سابقاً، عن تأييده لنظرية تورط عناصر خارجية في تفجير الإسكندرية، قائلاً إن "الجريمة أكبر من أن تنفذها أطراف داخلية"، مرجحاً أن يكون وراء الحادث "تنظيم  القاعدة، أو خلايا مرتبطة به وتؤمن بأفكاره، أو "جهات خارجية تهدف إلى إضعاف النظام الحاكم."
ولكنه شدد على أن "تورط أطراف خارجية، لا ينفى مسؤولية الحكومة في حماية المواطن"، وأضاف أن "الإهمال الثقافي، وعدم وجود إصلاح سياسي، خلق بؤرة واسعة من الجهل والتعصب"، كما قال إن "عدم وجود خطاب سياسي قوي، يجعل المتطرفين يشغلون الناس بأشياء هامشية، بدلاً من الاهتمام بقضايا الوطن."
من جانبه، أعرب المحامي منتصر الزيات، المعروف بـ"محامي الجماعات الإسلامية"، عن تأييده لفرضية وجود "أصابع خارجية" وراء تفجير كنيسة "القديسين"، إلا أنه استبعد تورط تنظيم القاعدة في تنفيذ الهجوم، فيما رجح أن يكون من تنفيذ ما أسماه "السلفية الجهادية"، والتي ربما تعتنق أفكار القاعدة وتتبنى نفس نمط التنظيم.
وقال الزيات، في تصريحات لـCNN بالعربية، عبر الهاتف من القاهرة: "هناك من يريد أن يستغل هذا الملف لإحداث البلبلة في مصر"، وتابع قائلاً إن "إسرائيل لها مصلحة" في أن تستغل هذا "الملف الشائك" للوقيعة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين وإحداث فتنة طائفية بين المصريين.
وأشار إلى تورط جهاز الاستخبارات الإسرائيلي "الموساد" في محاولة مشابهة لتفجير إحدى الكنائس في حي "المطرية" بالقاهرة عام 1991، حيث ألقى أفراد حراسة الكنيسة القبض على شاب أثناء محاولته زرع عبوة ناسفة داخل الكنيسة، اتضح أنه عميل للمخابرات الإسرائيلية، وتم تقديمه للمحكمة حيث صدر حكم بسجنه لمدة عشر سنوات، وقال إن السلطات الأمنية فرضت تعتيماً على القضية.
كما أشار محامي الجماعات الإسلامية إلى أن "الجاسوس"، الذي اعتقلته أجهزة الأمن المصرية مؤخراً، أفاد في اعترافاته بأنه كان مكلف من قبل الاستخبارات الإسرائيلية، بتجنيد شباب من عناصر الجماعات الإسلامية، لاستغلالهم في إحداث فتنة داخلية.
ولكن الزيات قال إنه لا يستبعد أيضاً أن يكون الهجوم من تنفيذ أحد أفراد "الأجيال الجديدة من السلفية الجهادية"، مشيراً إلى أن تلك العناصر، التي لا يجمعها تنظيم بعينه، عادً ما تكون بعيدة عن المتابعة والرقابة الأمنية، ولم يصدر بحقهم أحكام سابقة، مشيراً إلى أنهم قد يتم شحنهم من عناصر خارجية، كما حدث في تفجيرات "طابا" و"شرم الشيخ"، أو شحنهم بفعل "توترات طائفية" داخلية.
أما مصطفى العاني، مدير قسم دراسات الأمن والدفاع في "مركز الخليج للأبحاث"، قال إن "ما حدث من تفجير في الإسكندرية يرتكز بشكل واضح على إستراتيجية القاعدة، وهي فرّق تسد، وقد اتبع التنظيم هذه الإستراتيجية في دول سابقا، من بينها أفغانستان، وباكستان، وفي العراق، حيث قاموا بالتفريق بين السنة والشيعة، وفي اليمن، واليوم في مصر."
وأضاف العاني لـCNN بالعربية أن "ما يختلف في مصر أن الإسلام هناك ليس طوائف، فلا وجود لسنة أو شيعة للتفريق بينهم، بل هناك مسلمون ومسيحيون، وبالتالي إحداث اهتزاز وشرخ في مثل هذا المجتمع سيؤدي في النهاية إلى التفريق بين أفراده، وهو الهدف بعيد المدى الذي تطمح له القاعدة في النهاية."
يُذكر أن الرئيس المصري، حسني مبارك، كان قد أكد أن التفجير الذي وقع أمام كنيسة "القديسين" بالإسكندرية "يحمل في طياته دلائل على تورط أصابع خارجية، تريد أن تصنع من مصر ساحة لشرور الإرهاب"، وشدد على أن الذين يقفون خلف هذا العمل لن يكونوا بمنأى عن العقاب.
نتيجة اقتراع CNN بالعربية
وأظهر استطلاع لرأي القراء أجرته CNN بالعربية على موقعها، وشارك فيه قرابة أربعة آلاف شخص، أن 67 في المائة منهم على ثقة بوجود أصابع خارجية تقف خلف انفجار كنيسة الإسكندرية، بينما رجح 33 في المائة مسؤولية قوى محلية.

http://arabic.cnn.com/2011/hiaw/1/6/egypt.christians/index.html
*


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2011)

*صرح مصدر قضائى بمكتب المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، النائب العام، بأنه لم يصدر عن النائب العام، أو المكتب الفنى أي بيانات أو أخبار، بشأن حادث كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية، عقب البيان الذى أصدره أخيرا، بشأن نتائج انتقال النائب العام إلى مدينة الإسكنرية، لمتابعة سير التحقيقات، يوم الخميس الموافق 6 يناير. *
*وأوضح المصدر أن التحقيقات الابتدائية، التى تجريها النيابة العامة، ستكون سرية بنص القانون، وأن المشرع الجنائى حرص على عدم إفشاء إجراءات هذا التحقيق أو نتائجه، حيث إن هذه السرية تكون مفروضة على الجمهور، وعلى القائمين على التحقيق لمصلحة التحقيق. *
*وقد ناشد المصدر القضائى جميع وسائل الإعلام الامتثال للأحكام المشار إليها، وتوخى الدقة فيما ينشر من تحقيقات أو بيانات، وعدم نسبها إلى النائب العام أو إلى مكتبه، أو القائمين على التحقيق، لحين الانتهاء من الإجراءات وإعلان نتائج القضية.*


----------



## Eva Maria (10 يناير 2011)

*نقلاً عن اليوم السابع : 10/1/2011

النيابة تنتدب الطب الشرعى لاستلام أشلاء جديدة "لضحايا القديسين"
الإثنين، 10 يناير 2011 - 17:40






أمر المحامى العام الأول لنيابات استئناف الإسكندرية المستشار ياسر الرفاعى بندب الطب الشرعى بالإسكندرية لاستلام الأشلاء الجديدة التى تم العثور عليها مؤخرا بالطابق الثالث وسطح المسجد المواجه لكنيسة القديسين، وهى عبارة عن أنسجة وقطع لحم آدمية صغيرة الحجم وفتات عظام.

وتواصل نيابة شرق الكلية تحقيقاتها برئاسة محمد صلاح رئيس النيابة تحت إشراف المستشار عادل عمارة المحامى العام لنيابات شرق الإسكندرية، حيث تم الاستماع إلى أقوال أكثر من 80 شاهد عيان ومصاب، فضلا عن الاستماع لأقوال القمص مقار فوزى راعى الكنيسة وأفراد الأمن المعينين من الكنيسة، وأجمعوا على أنهم فوجئوا بالانفجار ولم يشتبهوا فى أحد. 

كما طالبت النيابة العامة بسرعة الاستعلام عن "الشيخ أحمد" بائع السبح وطلبه لسماع أقواله حول الحادث.
*
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=333955


----------



## SALVATION (11 يناير 2011)

*



كما طالبت النيابة العامة بسرعة الاستعلام عن "الشيخ أحمد" بائع السبح وطلبه لسماع أقواله حول الحادث.

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*غريبة مش ده اللى كانوا بيقولوا انه يا حرام مات مع الشهداء *
*والاغرب ان مفيش جهة اعلنت مسؤليتها عن الحادث*
​


----------



## Eva Maria (11 يناير 2011)

salvation قال:


> *غريبة مش ده اللى كانوا بيقولوا انه يا حرام مات مع الشهداء *
> *والاغرب ان مفيش جهة اعلنت مسؤليتها عن الحادث*
> ​


*بعد ان أستنكر الرأي العام للحادث بشكل غير مسبوق, وتم التنديد بالجريمة من أغلب الجهات.

فان الجهة الاسلامية المسؤولة لم تتجرأ على اعلان مسؤوليتها, فهي بذلك ستكسب كراهية وبغضة المسلمين  قبل غيرهم

ناهيك عن الفتاوي الاسلامية التي أستنكرت الحادث

كما أننا لا نتوقع اعتراف جهة داخلية اسلامية في مصر بالمسؤولية 
فذلك سيورطها فوراً مع الامن المصري 

وأنا شخصياً اعتقد انها جهة اسلامية من داخل مصر لنفس السبب 

*


----------



## Eva Maria (11 يناير 2011)

*نقلاً عن الدستور: 11/1/2011

أمن الدولة يحتجز مهندس اتصالات ينتمي للإخوان علي خلفية انفجارات كنيسة القديسين
الثلاثاء, 11-01-2011 - 8:00 | إيمان عبد المنعم مصر





د. محمد بديع مرشد جماعة الإخوان


تقدم خلف بيومي محامي الإخوان بالإسكندرية ببلاغ  للمحامي العام ولرئيس نيابة شرق الكلية ولرئيس نيابة اللبان اتهم فيه الأجهزة الأمنية باحتجاز واخفاء محمد إسماعيل محمود, أحد إخوان الإسكندرية منذ يوم الأربعاء الماضي .

وقال بيومي قوات الأمن قد ألقت القبض مساء الأربعاء الماضي القبض علي محمد إسماعيل محمود أحد أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وذلك للتحقيق معه علي خلفية تفجير كنيسة القديسين

وأكد بيومي أن محل اتهام اسماعيل أنه يعمل مهندس للاتصالات والتحكم عن بعد  في أحدي الشركات الصناعية في منطقة برج العرب  ويقوم في عمله بتصميم اللوحات الإلكترونية للتحكم عن بعد وهو ما وضعه محل اشتباه الجهات الامنية للاستفستار عن استحدام هذه التقنية في عمليات تفجيرات كنيسة القديسيين

وأكد محامي الجماعة أن اسماعيل خريج كلية الهندسة عام 2007 وهو متزوج ولديه طفلين ويسكن بإحدي قري أبيس التابعة لحي محرم بك وينتمي لجماعة الإخوان ولا تربطه أي علاقات بأي جماعة اسلامية أخري ولم تشهد عليه الجماعة أي نوازع للتطرف مضيفا أنه أحد أن اسماعيل أحد أبناء الجماعة الذين يؤمنون بالعمل السلمي

وعبر بيومي عن خشيته من  تعرض حياة اسماعيل للخطر بعد مقتل السيد بلال أثناء التحقيق معه ولذلك قدم بلاغا للمحامي العام حمل رقم 30 لسنة 2011 طالب فيه بالكشف عن مصير اسماعيل  وتحديد مكانه وتمكين محاميه من الحديث معه

وقال بيومي : " قمنا بإرسال العديد من التلغرافات للنائب العام ومطالبته بالكشف عن مصير محمد إسماعيل "

علي جانب أخر مازالت أجهزة الأمن بالإسكندرية تلقي القبض علي عشرات من المنتمين للتيار السلفي وكل من له علاقة بهندسة الاتصالات والتكنولوجيا ليتجاوز عدد المنتمين للتيار السلفي ال500 شخص حسب مصادر مطلعة من التيار السلفي*

http://www.dostor.org/politics/egypt/11/january/11/34857


----------



## بولا وديع (11 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## SALVATION (13 يناير 2011)

*الطب الشرعى والأدلة الجنائية أعدا التقارير النهائية لحادث كنيسة القديسين *

_



_​*نشرت بتاريخ - الخميس,13 يناير , 2011 -10:28 *

_يتسلم الخميس المستشار عبد المجيد محمود النائب العام تقرير كلا من الدكتور السباعى أحمد السباعى كبير الأطباء الشرعيين وخبراء الأدلة الجنائية عن حادث كنيسة القديسين حيث إنتهت الجهتين بالفعل من إعداد التقارير التى ستكشف عن تحديد تصور لكيفية حدوث الإنفجار بالنسبة للأماكن والأشخاص والسيارات الواقعة فى مداه كذلك تحديد وزن القنبلة والمواد الكيماوية المستخدمة فى تصنيعها ( يرجح إنها من الخارج ) وكيفية ومركز الإنفجار .. وتم الإنتهاء من فحص الأشلاء التى تم العثور عليها مؤخرا بسطح المسجد والكنيسة والتى قد تؤدى للتوصل الى معلومات عن مرتكبى الحادث ويرجح ان من بينهم صاحب الصورة التى تم نشرها ._

_وتواصل النيابة تحقيقاتها تحت إشراف المستشار ياسر رفاعى المحامى العام الأول لنيابات إستئناف الأسكندرية حيث تمكنت أجهزة الأمن من العثور على الشيخ أحمد على بائع السبح الذى نجا من الحادث بأعجوبة وإستمع محمد صلاح رئيس النيابة الذى يباشر التحقيق تحت إشراف المستشار عادل عمارة المحامى العام لنيابات شرق الأسكندرية الى أقواله التى أكد فيها ان العناية الإلهية أنقذته لأنه كان يقيم بصفة دائمة بجانب "فرشته" بجوار الباب الرئيسى للمسجد المواجه للكنيسة وقبل الحادث بيوم واحد طلب منه إمام المسجد نقل " فرشته" أمام الباب الجانبى حتى لا يعوق المصلين أثناء الدخول أو الخروج من المسجد.. وأكد إنه سمع صوت الإنفجار وشاهد النيران وعاد الى حجرته حيث يقيم ولم يختف._

_الطب الشرعى والأدلة الجنائية أعدا التقارير النهائية لحادث كنيسة القديسين_​


----------



## Eva Maria (13 يناير 2011)

*نقلاً عن الاهرام : 13/1/2011

الداخلية تنفى ورود بلاغ بالتعرف
على صاحب الرأس بحادث الكنيسة 


نفت أجهزة الأمن بمحافظة الإسكندرية ورود بلاغ بالتعرف على شخصية صاحب صورة الرأس المجهولة التي نشرت للمشتبه به في حادث تفجيرات كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية.

وذلك لتحديد شخصية صاحبها أو العثور على الدائرة الكهربائية المستخدمة في التفجير.
وأكد مصدر أمني بمديرية أمن الإسكندرية عدم صحة ما أثير حول تركيز أجهزة الأمن في البحث عن 3 أشخاص باكستانيين كانوا قد شاركوا صاحب الصورة في تنفيذ عملية التفجير ، نافيا ورود بلاغ بالاشتباه في أربعة أشخاص باكستانيين بعد اصطدام سيارتهم بسيارة أحد المواطنين ببوابة الرسوم بطريق القاهرة الإسكندرية الصحراوي قبل وقوع الحادث بثلاثة أيام ، مؤكدا عدم ورود أي بلاغات بهذا المعني ، كما نفي المصدر العثور على الدائرة الكهربائية المستخدمة في التفجير.
وقال المصدر إنه لا صحة لما نشرته إحدى الصحف عن مرور مدير أمن الإسكندرية اللواء محمد إبراهيم على الكنيسة قبل وقوع الحادث بخمس دقائق ، مؤكدا أن مدير الأمن يحرص على المرور باستمرار بمختلف أنحاء المدينة للاطمئنان على الحالة الأمنية لكنه لم يتصادف وأن مر على موقع الحادث قبل وقوعه بخمس دقائق.
وشدد المصدر على أن التحريات تسير في سرية تامة ، وطالب وسائل الإعلام بتحري الدقة في نشر أي معلومات تخص الحادث حرصا على المصلحة العامة.*

http://www.ahram.org.eg/411/2011/01/13/25/58187.aspx


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يناير 2011)

*متابع ..........................

المجرم الأصلى معروف ..... الحقير من البشر محمد ابن أمنة ....*


----------



## Eva Maria (14 يناير 2011)

*نقلاً عن المصري اليوم: 14/1/2011

مصادر أمنية: منفذ «حادث القديسين» سافر إلى دولة آسيوية وعاد بعد شهرين وأقام فى الإسكندرية

قالت مصادر أمنية وقضائية إن أجهزة الأمن فى الإسكندرية توصلت إلى معلومات وصفتها بأنها مؤكدة عن منفذ حادث كنيسة القديسين فى الإسكندرية، الذى وقع بعد منتصف ليل 31 ديسمبر الماضى، وأسفر عن وفاة 23 شخصاً وإصابة 95 آخرين، تشير إلى أن المتهم شاب فى العقد الثالث من العمر، وسافر إلى إحدى الدول الآسيوية فى مايو الماضى، وعاد فى يوليو، وأقام فى الإسكندرية فى أغسطس الماضى للتخطيط لجريمته. وأضافت المصادر أن أجهزة الأمن لم تتوصل إلى أى معلومات حول وجود شركاء للمتهم فى الجريمة أم لا، لافتة إلى أن المتهم لا يستطيع تنفيذ الجريمة بمفرده، مشيرة إلى حاجة أجهزة الأمن إلى مزيد من الوقت لتدقيق التحريات.

ويتسلم المستشار ياسر رفاعى، المحامى العام الأول لنيابات استئناف الإسكندرية، صباح السبت، تقريرى الطب الشرعى والأدلة الجنائية حول الحادث.

وواصل فريق من شرق الكلية ضم المستشارين محمد صلاح جابر، ومحمد صلاح عبدالمجيد، ومدحت شرف، تحت إشراف المستشار عبدالمنعم عمارة، المحامى العام لنيابات شرق الإسكندرية، الاستماع إلى باقى الشهود والمصابين، واستمع إلى أقوال 2 من المصابين فى مستشفى شرق المدينة بعد تحسن حالتهما الصحية بما يسمح بسؤالهما، ولم تخرج شهادتهما عن الشهادات السابقة، التى تركزت على سماع دوى الانفجار، وتناثر أشلاء الجثث، ولم يدل أى منهم بأوصاف المتهم أو بأى شىء يقود لكشف غموض الحادث.

وتنتظر النيابة العامة مطابقة تقريرى الطب الشرعى والأدلة الجنائية، بأقوال الشهود وتقرير الصفة التشريحية للمجنى عليهم، لوضع تصور نهائى لكيفية وقوع الحادث.
*
http://www.almasryalyoum.com/news/م...ولة-آسيوية-وعاد-بعد-شهرين-وأقام-فى-الإسكندرية


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (23 يناير 2011)

*نقل عن جريدة الفجر اصابع الاتهام تشير الي تورط ياسر برهامي رائد السلفين بالاسكندرية والمشايخ ياسر برهامي ومحمد إسماعيل وسعيد عبد العظيم  (الثلاثة من كبار شيوخ السلفية في الإسكندرية ولهم مريدون بالملايين ) فى مذبحة و مجزرة تفجير الاسكندرية وهو محرض المتظاهرين ضد الكنيسة والمسيحين والبابا قبل التفجير*


----------



## Eva Maria (23 يناير 2011)

*نقلاً عن اليوم السابع : 23/1/2011

عادلى: تنظيم الجيش الإسلامى الفلسطينى وراء تفجير كنيسة القديسين
الأحد، 23 يناير 2011 - 12:40

حبيب العادلى وزير الداخلية
كتبت سحر طلعت

أعلن حبيب العادلى وزير الداخلية أن تنظيم الجيش الإسلامى الفلسطينى المرتبط بتنظيم القاعدة يقف وراء حادث كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية.

جاء ذلك فى كلمته خلال الاحتفال بعيد الشرطة التاسع والخمسين، ووقع حادث كنيسة القديسين ليلة الاحتفال برأس السنة الميلادية وأسفر عن مصرع 23 شخصا، فضلا عن إصابة العشرات بإصابات مختلفة.
*
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=341939


----------



## Eva Maria (23 يناير 2011)

*نقلاً عن اليوم السابع: 23/1/2011

نص كلمة اللواء حبيب العادلى وزير الداخلية
الأحد، 23 يناير 2011 - 12:58

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السيد رئيس الجمهورية 
الرئيس الأعلى لهيئة الشرطة

السادة الحضور 
كل الترحيب بمشاركتكم .. وعميق الإجلال والتقدير لتشريفكم سيادة الرئيس احتفال رجال الشرطة بذكرى الخامس والعشرين من يناير .. إحياءً لذكرى ناصعة فى تاريخ الوطنية المصرية .. تتواصل معها قيم الانتماء لوطن غالٍ عز دوماً على كل غاصب أو متآمر ... 
ذكرى تتجدد معها فى قلوب رجال الشرطة .. معانى التضحية من أجل وطن أبى .. يؤكدون ولائهم للدستور بعقيدة ترسخت عبر قرون فى وجدان كل مصرى ركيزتها التكاتف فى قلب نسيج وطنى واحد دون تمييز من أجل الاستقرار والبناء والتحضر . 

احتفال يواكب الإعلان عن مرحلة جديدة استكمالاً لمسيرة الإصلاح يحتشد الشعب من أجلها بقيادتكم سيادة الرئيس .. راعياً لمكانة الوطن وسيادته ومصالحه العليا. 

مرحلة جديدة تتعاظم فيها الآمال كما تشتد فيها التحديات .. يتكاتف من أجلها أبناء الوطن بكل عزم وإصرار .. بخطى لا يشوبها التردد نحو مستقبل تتسع آفاقه لمكانة مصر وطموحات شعبها. 

وستظل طموحات أبناء الوطن فى مجرى مسيرة التنمية والإصلاح .. سامية فوق محاولات إثارة الفتن .. يصونها دستور أعلى مبادئ العدل والمساواة والمواطنة وأرسى حرية الرأى والعقيدة. 

فى هذه الذكرى يجدد رجال الشرطة العهد بإسهام جادٍ من أجل صون أمن مصر القومى وحماية أمن وسكينة المواطن وقيم المجتمع ونظامه العام، ومن أجل ترسيخ دعائم الدولة المدنية. 
يواجهون تهديدات جولة جديدة على مستوى العالم لظاهرة ينسج الإرهاب وشاحها الأسود .. تحيط به رياح السموم للتطرف والتعصب. 

السيد الرئيس 
السادة الحضور 
لقد تخيرت مصر بقيادتكم سيادة الرئيس مسار التطور والتحديث .. خياراً لا بديل عنه .. يتدفق بإرادة وطنية هادرة تجرف فى مجراها كل عثرة .. وكل محاولة لتشتيت الخطى أو إثارة الفرقة والخلاف بين أفراد المجتمع ومكوناته. .إرادة متوحدة تحفظ للمسيرة انطلاقها وطاقتها وتذود عنها ضد كل تهديد يهدف إلى النيل منها. 

إن الجريمة الإرهابية التى روعت الإسكندرية مع بدء العام الميلادى .. بقدر ما أوجعت ضمير الأمة .. بقدر ما تعاظم معها العزم على حماية وحدة النسيج الوطنى .. إدراكاً أن تلك الجريمة استهدفت مصر بأثرها ... 

ونؤكد لمن تورطوا فى هذا العمل الدنيئ ومن يدعمهم .. إن لم يكن إجهاض محاولاتكم السابقة رادعا لكم .. فلن يفلت آثم من العقاب. 

ولن تنال أعمال إرهابية خسيسة .. من إرادة أمة بعراقة مصر تأصلت فى وجدان شعبها عبر قرون مبادئ الوسطية وقيم التسامح وقبول الآخر ونبذ العنف والإرهاب .. وتمكن رجال الشرطة عبر سنوات فى المواجهات الشرسة .. من اقتلاع جذور الإرهاب والتصدى بجسارة لمخاطره .. أعلوا خلالها قيم التضحية ولاءً للواجب حتى الشهادة ... 

مواجهات تصدوا خلالها لمحاولات إشاعة الفوضى وخلخلة كيان المجتمع وتقويض أركان الشرعية الدستورية .. واستهداف مؤسساتها ورموزها دون تفرقة أو تمييز. 

لن يهن عزم رجال الشرطة .. متسلحين باليقظة والحزم فى إجهاض أى محاولة أثمة لنشر الإرهاب على أرض الكنانة،ولا تهاون إزاء تيارات التطرف والتعصب .. التى تروج للفتنة وتمهد السبيل أمام الإرهاب .. وتتسلل من خلالها تهديدات خارجية إلى جسد الوطن ووجدانه.

إن عناصر تنظيم جيش الإسلام الفلسطينى المرتبط بتنظيم القاعدة، وإن تخفوا وراء عناصر تم تجنيدها، فقد تأكد بالدليل القاطع تورطهم الدنىء فى التخطيط والتنفيذ لهذا العمل الإرهابى الخسيس الذى راح ضحيته شهداء على أرض مصر التى قدمت الآلاف من الشهداء من أبنائها دفاعا عن القضية الفلسطينية.

ولن تنال أى أعمال إرهابية خسيسة من إرادة أمة بعراقة مصر، تأصلت فى وجدان شعبها عبر قرون، مبادئ الوسطية وقيم التسامح وقبول الآخر ونبذ العنف والإرهاب.

السيد الرئيس 
السادة الحضور 
إن رجال الشرطة أوفياء لعهدهم .. أمناء على رسالتهم .. دعماً لمقومات استقرار الوطن .. ذلك الاستقرار الذى أرسيتم سيادة الرئيس دعائمه وسط أجواء عاصفة وتحديات جسام .. تحديات آليتم معها إلا وأن تكونوا مع جموع الشعب .. استجابة لإرادتهم وخيارهم . 
ويؤكد رجال الشرطة على أنهم على نهج البذل والتضحية مدركون جسامة مهامهم .. على يقين بأنه لا تهاون أو تفريط فى مقتضيات الشرعية الدستورية وإنفاذ القانون .. إزاء إصرار فئة أو أخرى على استثارة مشاعر الجماهير بأفكار متطرفة ومضللة .. بدعم من قوى مشبوهة الهوية والقصد. 

هم على ولائهم وعهدهم لم يتخلفوا يوما عن واجبهم .. ضحوا بأرواحهم ..متفانين بعطائهم ولن يحيدوا يوما عن مسارهم من أجل الحفاظ على أمن الوطن واستقراره ..

لقد توهم البعض أن نهج التحريض والإثارة سوف يفتح الأبواب المغلقة أمام مقاصدهم نحو إشاعة التفكك والفوضى والسعى لاختلاق مواقف تصادمية .. ولكن الشعب نبذهم .. إذ كان دوما بوعيه وأصالته مدركا أن السبيل نحو غد أفضل لن يكون أبدا على حساب المصالح العليا للوطن وإستقرار أرجائه .. 

السيد الرئيس . 
السادة الحضور 
فى عالم يزداد اضطرابا ... سادته الصراعات و غطرسة القوة .. وغابت عن أرجائه البصيرة ومبادئ العد والمساواة ... 

أصبحت المجتمعات المعاصرة توصف بكونها "مجتمعات مخاطر" ..مما أوجب دعما مستمرا لتطوير منظومات وآليات العمل الأمنى ... وحشدا لفعاليات المواجهة لأنشطة إجرامية تزداد خطورة وعنفا. 

لقد تزايدت مخاطر الجريمة المنظمة عابرة الحدود وتداخلت جرائم الإرهاب والاتجار بالمخدرات والسلاح وغسل الأموال .. فى إطار متشابك من الأنشطة السرية لمنظمات إجرامية. 
فما زالت جريمة الإرهاب هى الأشد تعقيداً وخطورة على مستوى العالم .. وفى ظل استثمارها فجوات الاستقرار المتزايدة نتيجة لنزاعات وصدامات دامية بمناطق متفرقة بالعالم .. مما أتاح للبؤر الإرهابية أن تنتشر وتحاصر منطقة الشرق الأوسط وتخترق بعض أرجائه .. 
ولا نرى مبالغة حين نؤكد توقعات بأن العالم يتقدم نحو أشكال مختلفة من العشوائيات الإرهابية التى يمكن أن تسبب حالة ارتباك غير مسبوقة على المستوى الدولى. 
من أجل ذلك أصبحت الدواعى الأمنية تفرض أولوياتها .. فى مواجهة مخاطر جسام لتلك الظاهرة التى تواصلت حلقاتها عبر عقود.. وتبددت تحت وطأتها طاقة بعض الأوطان وتشتت خطاها . 

السيد الرئيس 
السادة الحضور 
يبقى التاريخ بمثابة الشعلة التى تضئ لنا الطريق نحو المستقبل ، زاداً لا ينضب .. وطاقة متجددة تدفع للمضى على درب التقدم والنماء. . إن رجال الشرطة ملتزمون بنهج أرسيتموه .. بأن تمضى المسيرة قوية .. توجب كل عزم وتضحية. 
وستبقى مصر بقيادتكم سيادة الرئيس .. قادرة بعون من الله سبحانه .. على مواجهة التحديات انطلاقا من الثوابت الوطنية والقومية . . رعى الله مصر وحفظكم لها قائدا وزعيما. 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله *
http://youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=341962


----------



## Eva Maria (23 يناير 2011)

*نقلاً عن الدستور: 23/1/2011*

*العادلي : جيش الإسلام الفلسطيني وراء حادث انفجار كنيسة القديسين*
*الأحد, 23-01-2011 - 12:36 مصر*

*



*​ 
*قال اللواء حبيب العادلي وزير الداخلية أن مرتكبي حادث انفجار كنيسة القديسين هو تنظيم جيش الإسلام الفلسطيني وثيق الصلة بتنظيم القاعدة ,*

*وقال العادلي أثناء كلمته في احتفالات عيد الشرطة : " أنه تأكد بالدليل الدامغ تورط تنظيم جيش الاسلام الفلسطينى المرتبط بتنظيم القاعدة فى تفجير كنيسة القديسين بالاسكندرية ليلة رأس السنة الميلادية ."*
*وقالت مصادر صحفية أن وزير الداخلية أطلع الرئيس حسنى مبارك على أدلة الحادث واعترافات المتهمين قبيل بدء الاحتفال خلال اجتماعه بالمجلس الأعلى لهيئه الشرطة.*

*وبدأ مبارك كلمته في الاحتفالية بشكر العادلى وقيادات وضباط الشرطة لتوصلهم للجناة فى الجريمة الإرهابية بكنيسة القديسين.*

http://www.dostor.org/politics/egypt/11/january/23/35579


----------



## BITAR (23 يناير 2011)

*اين دليلك يا عادلى*
*انت تخاطب مجتمع دولى*
​


----------



## Eva Maria (23 يناير 2011)

bitar قال:


> *اين دليلك يا عادلى*
> *انت تخاطب مجتمع دولى*
> ​


*
على ما يبدو انه يحاول أستغلال الحادث لمصالح سياسية 
مثل تبرير إغلاق معبر رفح والحصار للأمة العربية 


*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2011)

*غزة (رويترز) - نفى تنظيم جيش الاسلام الفلسطيني المزاعم المصرية يوم الاحد بأنه وراء التفجير الذي وقع عند كنيسة القديسين في مدينة الاسكندرية المصرية ليلة رأس السنة الميلادية وأسفر عن سقوط 23 قتيلا. 
وقال متحدث باسم التنظيم انه ليست هناك صلة تربط بين جماعته والهجوم على الكنيسة في مصر غير أنه أشاد بمن قام به*


----------



## Eva Maria (23 يناير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *غزة (رويترز) - نفى تنظيم جيش الاسلام الفلسطيني المزاعم المصرية يوم الاحد بأنه وراء التفجير الذي وقع عند كنيسة القديسين في مدينة الاسكندرية المصرية ليلة رأس السنة الميلادية وأسفر عن سقوط 23 قتيلا.
> وقال متحدث باسم التنظيم انه ليست هناك صلة تربط بين جماعته والهجوم على الكنيسة في مصر غير أنه أشاد بمن قام به*


أشاد بمن قام به أذاً

الشيطان الاسلامي يظهر وجهه أكثر قأكثر


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2011)

eva maria قال:


> أشاد بمن قام به أذاً
> 
> الشيطان الاسلامي يظهر وجهه أكثر قأكثر



*الكلاب كلاب وإن تعددت الأسماء*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 يناير 2011)

سوف تظهر الحقيقة


----------

